# IVF success with less than 10 follicles at ER?



## Cynthia86

Does anyone have any IVF success stories with less than 10 follicles at ER? My u/s after 6 days of stims showed 6 follicles measuring 12-18. I can't help but be concerned by having such a low number. Also is it at all possible that there may be a couple more follicles in there that just weren't visible on u/s? RE was having trouble getting a clear view of my right side so I am keeping my fingers crossed that there is one or two more hiding in there. I'm trying really hard to stay positive!


----------



## teapot

Hey Cynthia, 

Give yourself a break. x Six follies is a good amount, it's quality you need, not quantity.

There are lots of successes with only 1 or 2 follies in the case of Mild IVF or Natural IVF, so try not to worry (even though we all do!)

There may well be some hiding that they could find at EC - they can be rougher with us when we're sleeping!!
Also, my numbers went up with each scan I had! 6 days stims is still early doors.

Good luck. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hi 
im 27 and had had 30 odd follicles at my last scan, most of them were still 13-14 and had 2 large ones all the way through.
on EC i only had 2 eggs!! i couldnt believe it. i was slow to respond the whole way through.
i was devastated but had a call the next day to say they had both fertilised, they didnt want to touch them incase anything happened to find out the quality. 
another 2 days later the embrologist rang again to say they were both excellent condition and on day 5 they were still really good quality but werent quite blastocysts yet, they should keep dividing and then scrumply together into a tight ball so no cells can be seen, might werent quite there yet so they let me have both put back. i test on friday. so really hope i have a good story to tell out of a rubbish beginning x


----------



## MsTX

I know this isn't quite the story you are looking for but I thought I would share. I had over 30 follicles and at retrieval they retrieved 25 but only 14 were mature and only 5 fertilized!!!! All 5 grew and we ended up transferring 2 and freezing the other 3. It worked and I am almost 10 weeks now. It's not always about the quantity. I thought surely I would have a TON to freeze but that wasn't the case. Looks can be decieving with the follicles. It was the quality that mattered. Best of luck to you!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi, I had 9 follies last cycle and we got 6 eggs but only 1 embie due to my low AMH they believe so our 3rd cycle will be ICSI. Just wanted to wish you luck and say its quality over quantity everytime xxx


----------



## g3mz

Hi I had 9 follies 7 eggs were retrieved I was egg sharing so gave 4 away and only kept 3. Only 1 fertalised and I had a 2 day transfer when it was just 4 cells I'm now nearly 6 weeks pregnant!! :) so 6 follies is nothing to worry about! Good luck x


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations g3mz 

I had only 2 follies throughout, 1 went early, so that left 1 for EC. It fertilised and a grade 1 embie put back in on 2dt. Will be another week before we know result. So hang in there Cyn xxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I had 6/7 follicles with my last round and I am almost 9 weeks pregnant. It really is about quality.


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! As of my last u/s on Friday, day 8 of stimming, I had 9 follies! I have ER tomorrow so we will see what we get! This thread has given me hope!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm so glad I found this thread. I had my my retrieval yesterday with 14 eggs retrieved and only 3 fertilized. I'm beyond devastated and have been sobbing on the floor all day. 5 eggs were ICSI, 1 fertilized. 4 eggs were fertilized naturally and 2 fertilized out of that, so 3 in total. I'm terrified they wont even survive until my transfer date on Wednesday. I don't think I've ever felt this sad in my entire life. I responded so well to the meds, I just don't understand why the fertilization rate was so low.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SashimiMimi said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I had my my retrieval yesterday with 14 eggs retrieved and only 3 fertilized. I'm beyond devastated and have been sobbing on the floor all day. 5 eggs were ICSI, 1 fertilized. 4 eggs were fertilized naturally and 2 fertilized out of that, so 3 in total. I'm terrified they wont even survive until my transfer date on Wednesday. I don't think I've ever felt this sad in my entire life. I responded so well to the meds, I just don't understand why the fertilization rate was so low.

With my first ivf I had 6 eggs retrieved and 3 fertilized. All three made it to blast. We transferred two but I miscarried at 8 weeks due to a chromosome problem with the baby. This round I had 7 eggs and 2 fertilized. We did a 3 day transfer and I will be 11 weeks tomorrow. Hang in there. I felt the exact same way but it really only takes one. :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls! Know that this is an old thread but was interested in everyone's outcome!

I've been stimming for 12 days, after 5 days my dosage was upped from 2 amps to 5 amps of menopur. I've had 3 scans and the number of folliciles has gone up or down everyday. Scan today showed 2 on left measuring just over 15mm (both of them) as 5 on the right measuring 12-15mm

Bit disappointed at the response I've had, thought I'd get more. 

Bit about me I'm 29, 30 next month, AMH level is 19 (slightly lower than average for
My age) and I've got haldros in both tubes. DH has a high sperm cout so problem is just me!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They still got very good Chances. I only had 2 retrieved and both fertilised and took. Unfortunately I had an mc but they still worked, I just have no reserves so have to start again x


----------



## julesjules100

Hi there

I'm the other way round. I had 11 follies on the scan but they somehow got 16 eggs from that, which can only mean that they managed to find some small follies in there too that had something in them (albeit likely immature eggs). So even if the scans show a lower follie count, it's not always the full picture for the number of eggs collected. 

J x


----------



## tlm

Mummy, just reread your post! Thank you for this!!!! I only had 3 eggs retrieved (out of 9 follies!), so disappointed in this! But I am hoping they all do well and fertilize, I get the report this afternoon!


----------

